# The reason I joined...



## GOTzMAGzz (Apr 23, 2007)

.41 magnum is virtually extinct where I live. I love shooting my double action N-Frame. I've got a ton of brass, but can anybody suggest a source for reasonably priced factory ammo for a quick fix? Even the dirt cheap deal I found, and exhausted, here in town was making me broke, fast.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

.41 Magnum is uncommon anywhere though I still see someone occasionally shooting one even around here.

Here's a listing of some factory ammunition:
http://www.grafs.com/ammo/43

You need to start rolling your own soon. Even fodder .38 Special has reached insane levels as of late.:smt022

My Lee has payed for itself repeatedly. I need to upgrade to a Dillon soon.

I know how pricey it is to shoot magnums. I'm a magnum shooter myself.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The .41mag and .44spl are like the redheaded step children of the shooting world. They wanted $21 a box of 50 around here for the .44spl. I went down and bought the dies to reload it right away. Now after using the cases over and over it cost me about $4.00 to $5.00 to load 50rds. It will save you a bunch to get some reloading equipment. Of course it takes a good while to pay for it. Good luck.

Best Baldy..


----------



## GypsyBill (Mar 16, 2007)

No help here.. but saw two boxes of it (old boxes) at a gunshow recently... and they wanted like $25 a box for it... as an aside, I remember the San Antonio, TX, PD switching to .41 mag revolvers from .38s.. a friend of mine was on the force then and they made him quit his personal .44 mag he was carrying on duty... don't recall how long ago that was tho..


----------



## GOTzMAGzz (Apr 23, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the input. I had all my reload equipment 'confiscated'. I wont bore you with the details. Letting it happen was the thing to do at the time. SFPD used to use 41 mag as a service issue, too. They quit kuz every time they shot someone their dick was in the dirt. Also, my Blackhawk .44 has less twist than my Model 57. I can't imagine it being a great service weapon, but being on the business end sure would make for a bad day.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Try the Hunting Shack reloads. I have been shooting their .45 ACP, and I've shot a couple boxes of their .38 Special and .44 Special. The .45 is fine, although possibly with erratic velocities. (Some seem to recoil lighter than others.) No malfunctions in the first 1000 rounds though. The .38 and .44 seemed awfully smoky, but they went bang.

http://www.thehuntingshack.com/catalog/retail/retail.pdf


----------

